# Looking for handheld portable TV's that work with DOTA



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

As everyone knows that owns a tv the airwaves switched to digital over the air (DOTA) at the end of August. I'm looking for some help and feedback for places that sell handheld portable TV's that run off AA's (C/D is ok as well as I have AA to C/D adaptors but prefer AA's only). 

I'd like to know which models are good and what not. Size does matter as it would have a correlation with how heavy it would be and bulk. I'm thinking 5 inches max but in the 3.0" - 4" would be ideal for less screen size to eat up the batteries for longer run time. 

I do need it to be able to pick up signals over the air. Thanks in advance for any help. If anyone has one around that I can try out it would be nice. I am looking more to make things more portable around here.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Saw this but it does not support DOTA.

http://tv.toptenreviews.com/portable/casio/casio-sy30-reviews-394.htm I remember Casios back in the day for having the handheld tv's.


----------

